# Nintendo Direct Today 2PM GMT / 6AM PT / 9AM ET



## T-hug (Jan 14, 2015)

> Today at *2PM GMT / 6AM PT / 9AM ET* Nintendo will hold it's first Nintendo Direct for 2015. Mr. Iwata will be hosting the stream with a focus on spring 2015 Wii U and Nintendo 3DS titles. We are also expecting to see confirmed release dates for the New 3DS in Europe and the US.
> GBAtemp will be live blogging the direct so keep checking back if you are unable to watch the stream to see the latest announcements!


 


Spoiler: (Click Here For A Full Breakdown Of The Stream) - Nintendo Direct - GBAtemp Live Coverage (2PM GMT Start Time)



*Stream Has FINISHED*


-New Fire Emblem Announce for 3DS
 

-Puzzle & Dragons coming to the West - Mario Edition announce - Available in May for 3DS & WiiU
 

-Pokemon Shuffle announce - Free on eshop in February


-Wii titles coming to WiiU as digital downloads

-Kirby & The Rainbow Curse gameplay - Kirby amiibo can be used to unlock powers, cosmetics and more health bars

-More amiibos coming for Smash
-More amiibos coming for Mario Party 10


-Toad amiibo will work in Captain Toad Treasure Tracker - March 20th

-Splatoon gameplay - character cosmetics can be bought from in-game store with currency earned from multiplayer - releases May 2015

-Majoras Mask DLC coming to Hyrule Warriors - Tingle playable character - Young Link playable character - 3x costumes - available February

-Xenoblade Chronicles X gameplay

-Mario vs Donkey Kong Tipping Stars - March 5th - Crossybuy 3DS/WiiU
 

-Project Treasure announce from Bamco - F2P

-Blek gameplay

-Citizens of Earth gameplay

-Gunman Clive 2 - January 2015

-Moon Chronicles - ep 2,3,4 releasing together - season pass available

-3D Afterburner 2
-3D Outrun
-3D Fantasy Zone

-Etrian Mystery Dungeon gameplay - releases April 7th

-Story of Seasons

-Fossil Fighters Frontier - March 20th

*-New 3DS is out Feb 13th in Europe & North America*

NO AC ADAPTER INCLUDED

-Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate - February 13th - *DEMO TODAY *

-Codename STEAM - March 13 2015 - Can scan in Fire Emblem amiibos - New 3DS version has exclusive features

-Ace Combat - New 3DS version has exclusive features and amiibo support

-Xenoblade Chronicles 3D - New 3DS - April 2

-Ironfall announce - February 2015
 

-Zelda Majoras Mask - exclusive features for New 3DS - available Feb 13th - Preorder Codename STEAM and get a Majoras Mask pin (maybe US only)

*-FIN-*


 
​

*Watch Live #1*
*Watch Live #2*
*Watch Live #3*


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ten Minutes


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2015)

Plug for IRC channel  http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemp-web-chatroom.93/


----------



## CathyRina (Jan 14, 2015)

Predictions:
N3DS
MH4U
TLOZ MM
No Dragon quest announcements.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 14, 2015)

New Fire Emblem


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

New fire emblem looks good, good way to start too. Keep it coming Nintendo, dont let us down with the rest of the direct!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 14, 2015)

Puzzle Dragon Z


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, Fire Emblem! Well, that puzzle game looks interesting.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Trying to get people to update. Lol


Sorry, meant to edit.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

Both of those games looked the same to me... one is free and one is full price? Hmm which to get...


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

OH! DOWNLOADABLE SOFTWARE FOR WII ON WII-U! A good idea finally xD


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

The wii u needs to get hacked quick -_-


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

Terenigma said:


> OH! DOWNLOADABLE SOFTWARE FOR WII ON WII-U! A good idea finally xD


 

but where's the gamecube games?


----------



## ultimatetemper (Jan 14, 2015)

3DS finished already?
NO, please NO.


----------



## jurai (Jan 14, 2015)

wii games via wii u gamepad, finally


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

Metroid prime trilogy on the 29th cheaper for a week? My body wallet is ready.


----------



## Sparks43 (Jan 14, 2015)

Risky by nintendo seeing as wiimode can be hacked


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 14, 2015)

Starting today, download #Wii games directly to your #WiiU via the #eShop. Super Mario Galaxy 2 is first up! #NintendoDirectNA


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

So Mario party has a whole gamemode that NEEDS an amiibo to play? Also you cant just use the one you got for smash bros coz you'll need to erase the data for smash bros so it can work on mario party. Sigh... the BS has already started.


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

Terenigma said:


> So Mario party has a whole gamemode that NEEDS an amiibo to play? Also you cant just use the one you got for smash bros coz you'll need to erase the data for smash bros so it can work on mario party. Sigh... the BS has already started.


 
where did it say that?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

So, mini Playstation Home? Oh, Splatoon in stores.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 14, 2015)

Excited for Splatoon.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

TINGLE ON HYRULE WARRIORS!


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> where did it say that?


 

Ill have to rewatch it to clarify but at the end of the mario part presentation, they showed a screen and explained how if you register an amiibo for it, you'll have levels that are customized for that paticular character. Its an amiibo specific gamemode as they showed it on the menu. Also they deff did say that you would need to wipe the gamedata on your amiibo if you have any saved from smash bros.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Well... that was a interesting "reveal". Lol


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 14, 2015)

new 3DS CONFIRMED!

EDIT: Im think its only the XL version though


----------



## ultimatetemper (Jan 14, 2015)

Nintendo Anime Channel.
Shut up and take my money.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 14, 2015)

And there's no regular new 3ds? And that red XL though


----------



## jurai (Jan 14, 2015)

hm, reggie only mentioned the new 3ds xl, I assume they are still bringing the regular one too...


----------



## jurai (Jan 14, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> And there's no regular new 3ds? And that red XL though


 

I'm thinking they're gonna wait to hype up the swappable covers on the other one, hopefully


----------



## lolboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Let's wait and see if they will annouce release date and price of the N3DS. I don't hope I overpaid for my important N3DS XL, which I recived yesterday.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

Will be turning the auto-brightness option off immediately if i ever get the new 3DS.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol They did it too us too. No adapter.


Edit: Man, they might have got me with that Fire Emblem Amiibo.


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

wow no AC adapter... -_-


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 14, 2015)

Any news on Splatoon?

New 3DS doesn't get a adapter?


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

Marth speaks english...


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

MARTH AMIIBO!


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

It's not discontinued!


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol, I guess those that imported a regular sized new 3ds should be happy.


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

April xenoblades for the new 3ds xl. YASS


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice try, but I'm still waiting for the "4ds"...


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 14, 2015)

MH4U on 2/13 HYPE?


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

Feburary 13th is when gateway will release new 3ds xl support.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2015)

Monster hunter 4 demo soon? WHEN? I MUST KNOW! I WANT TO PLAY IT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## jurai (Jan 14, 2015)

Majora's Mask on feb 13, fuuuuuu


----------



## jurai (Jan 14, 2015)

OH FUCK majoras mask new 3ds xl


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

You! Nintendo!...  Nope. Still not budging.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol, no new nintendo 3ds only XL


----------



## obs123194 (Jan 14, 2015)

well it's smart on nintendo's party because they know the regular size won't sell as well.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Jan 14, 2015)

Anime Channel on the European Direct.
Pokemon, Kirby and Inazuma Eleven animes on 3DS.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 14, 2015)

I was planning on getting the non-XL...


----------



## Essometer (Jan 14, 2015)

Where were you when Advance Wars dies?
I was at home worshipping miyamoto when Iwata ring
'Advance wars is die'
'no'


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 14, 2015)

What are the exclusive MM features available only on N3DS?


----------



## AkiraCast (Jan 14, 2015)

Terenigma said:


> So Mario party has a whole gamemode that NEEDS an amiibo to play? Also you cant just use the one you got for smash bros coz you'll need to erase the data for smash bros so it can work on mario party. Sigh... the BS has already started.


That's why I want an amiibo memory bank, preferably free (not like Pokemon bank).


----------



## anhminh (Jan 14, 2015)

DaRk_ViVi said:


> What are the exclusive MM features available only on N3DS?


You can change camera 360' with second numb.


----------



## DarkWrath669 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just to let you guys know; not to spark jealousy.
The Europe direct announced we get both regular AND XL new 3DS.

Quite puzzled it seems you only get the XL.

Did you guys get the announcement of the Mh4U special edition nXL? 
I looks glorious!


Really hope I get sent a code for the Mh4U demo... I've not got a demo code at all so far.


----------



## ieatpixels (Jan 14, 2015)

Interesting to see that ALL of the Smash Bros Amiibo are compatible with Mario Party 10.
I'm not sure what they do though, they said only 9 can be used in the Amiibo Party mode.

The Majora's Mask New 3DS XL does look pretty cool.


----------



## Arras (Jan 14, 2015)

Huh, apparently demo codes are already sent out and you get 4 of them.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 14, 2015)

ieatpixels said:


> Interesting to see that ALL of the Smash Bros Amiibo are compatible with Mario Party 10. I wonder what they do?
> 
> The Majora's Mask New 3DS XL does look pretty cool.


 
Pre ordered this already at Gamestop.  Anyone know though if it is gamestop exclusive or can I cancel and preorder on Amazon


----------



## SirAileron (Jan 14, 2015)

B-but... the XL systems are not comfortable for me. ;_;


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 14, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Pre ordered this already at Gamestop. Anyone know though if it is gamestop exclusive or can I cancel and preorder on Amazon


 


 only the MH4U is exclusive to gamestop


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 14, 2015)

T-hug Looks like you forgot to mention the limited edition MH4U and Zelda MM 3DSes.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 14, 2015)

Also did i miss something.  AC adapter "Not" included?  How the fug are you supposed to charge it if you didn't previously own a 3ds or does it have a cradle of some sort


----------



## Arras (Jan 14, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Also did i miss something. AC adapter "Not" included? How the fug are you supposed to charge it if you didn't previously own a 3ds or does it have a cradle of some sort


 
Buying a charger seperately. They did that starting with the 3DS XL, for some reason USA was the only exception at the time.


----------



## DarkWrath669 (Jan 14, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Also did i miss something. AC adapter "Not" included? How the fug are you supposed to charge it if you didn't previously own a 3ds or does it have a cradle of some sort


 
They take the cost of a charger out of the cost of the system

So say it would be $150 for system and charger, they decide to sell the system for $145 and charger for $5 to make it optional (Values are an example)
No right to complain really.


----------



## HBK (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't get why people are still complaining with the charger not being included. They stopped selling those bundled with the 3DS XL in Europe since its release.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 14, 2015)

HBK said:


> I don't get why people are still complaining with the charger not being included. They stopped selling those bundled with the 3DS XL in Europe since its release.


 
Because Nintendo of America ALWAYS gave out chargers with EVERY handheld ever released. This is the first time they are lowballing us.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2015)

...And by 14.1.2015, they really mean January 14th, 2015. Because there's clearly no 14th month. (Stupid Brits...)


----------



## DarkWrath669 (Jan 14, 2015)

Jayro said:


> ...And by 14.1.2015, they really mean January 14th, 2015. Because there's clearly no 14th month. (Stupid Brits...)


 

Off topic... but no need to be insulting. 

Day - Smallest unit
Month - Medium unit
Year - Largest unit

So:

     Day
  -Month-
----Year----

Or

   -Month-
      Day
----Year----


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 14, 2015)

HBK said:


> I don't get why people are still complaining with the charger not being included. They stopped selling those bundled with the 3DS XL in Europe since its release.


 

Its just a dumb move in general.  I know from watching moms and their kids buy these systems at walmart or gamestop.  They really dont know what they need they think when buying a game system it will include everything you need for that said game system to run.  Now little Johnny is going to be bugging his mom to go back to the store to buy an ac adapter which may or may not be sold out.  Also not only has nintendo always included a way to power their game systems but EVERY console or handheld that has ever been released in america has had it included.


----------



## Wekker (Jan 14, 2015)

Useless direct, i had to mute the first part, because the broken english, and i had watched for a minute how broken the remaining english was..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2015)

Wait, they don't bundle chargers with the 3DS any more?

I think that's just the dumbest thing I've heard in a long time.

It's like buying a Playstation 4 and the controller isn't bundled. It's not an accessory, it's a goddamn necessity.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 14, 2015)

I understand they want to cut costs buuuuuut..... if you buy a new 3ds and you already have a 3ds then wouldn't you sell your older 3ds after buying the newer one? preferably with everything included of course. I mean I'm just saying..


----------



## Arras (Jan 14, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait, they don't bundle chargers with the 3DS any more?
> 
> I think that's just the dumbest thing I've heard in a long time.
> 
> It's like buying a Playstation 4 and the controller isn't bundled. It's not an accessory, it's a goddamn necessity.


 
They haven't for like 2.5 years (starting with the launch of the XL). The US was the only exception for some reason, so it's new to them. Still dumb, yes.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 14, 2015)

Man, first the challenging swappable external memory and now chargers aren't included? Good lord, Nintendo. Other than that, it was a pretty good Direct. Glad to see Fire Emblem is getting some love. Just wish we could next some more news on Fire Emblem x Shin Megami Tensei for the Wii U. I was really looking forward to that one.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jan 14, 2015)

The new Fire Emblem announcement is bitter sweet... It is great that we will get it but it probably means we won't be seeing the next Advance Wars anytime soon...


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Its just a dumb move in general. I know from watching moms and their kids buy these systems at walmart or gamestop. They really dont know what they need they think when buying a game system it will include everything you need for that said game system to run. Now little Johnny is going to be bugging his mom to go back to the store to buy an ac adapter which may or may not be sold out. Also not only has nintendo always included a way to power their game systems but EVERY console or handheld that has ever been released in america has had it included.


It says on the box NO AC CHARGER INCLUDED. Unless the mum likes to spend that amount of money without reading, then this example is pretty lame.

also I've got about three 3DS chargers in my house, probably a DSi charger knocking around too. Why do I need more?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 14, 2015)

no regular N3DS, no purchase


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 14, 2015)

No New 3DS for US. Just New 3DS XL.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Maybe Advance Wars for the next handheld. Also, the Xl should have at least been cheaper without the Charger. Good thing I already use MicroSd cards.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 14, 2015)

Why include the charger when they can sell it on the side and make $10 a pop for them and still charge full price for the console


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2015)

DarkWrath669 said:


> Off topic... but no need to be insulting.
> 
> Day - Smallest unit
> Month - Medium unit
> ...


 
It just makes sense to  call the month first, as it's most important, then the day, with the year being the least important, because most everyone already knows what year they are living in.

On Topic: I'll have to bookmark this thread and watch the direct video after work.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 14, 2015)

Like the Nintendo will produce enough AC chargers and the stores will always have them in stock.   GameCube Adapter anyone?


----------



## johnbus (Jan 14, 2015)

DarkWrath669 said:


> They take the cost of a charger out of the cost of the system
> 
> So say it would be $150 for system and charger, they decide to sell the system for $145 and charger for $5 to make it optional (Values are an example)
> No right to complain really.


 
Unless GameStop is charging 1 cent for AC adapters nowadays, this statement is patently false.

The preorder information clearly states the price of $199.99 for the N3DS ($229.99 for the MH4U Edition).


----------



## emigre (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm pleased with:

New Fire Emblem. FE:A was excellent.
Cross buy, about fucking time...
SMG and Metroid Prime for a tenner each.
Not surprised at the lack of AC supply as they did the same thing in EU and JP. Still a cunt's trick mind.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 14, 2015)

YEEEES Puzzle and Dragons Z is finally coming this way!!!!!


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 14, 2015)

> -Majoras Mask DLC coming to Hyrule Warriors - *Tingle playable character* -



Damnit, Japan... 

And no AC adapter =  bullshit
Even MS wouldn't try that sort of nonsense on their worst day.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 14, 2015)

new FEA = win

Nintendo giving fans what they want. 

Disappointing lack of feaxsmt can't help but feel the game is dead


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 14, 2015)

It sucked for Wii U gamers but in terms of 3DS, well, they're definitely getting an awesome year of games.

No mention of Zelda Wii U even.


----------



## djavs (Jan 14, 2015)

wow i wonder how many people will give away their free downloaded game 
might be worth putting a thread on here


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 14, 2015)

Only the XL is coming to 'Murka? I won't be bothering then. I prefer the regular sized system both for the lower price point and the fact that I just don't need a system as big as the XL is. I'm guessing this is the Nintendo method to get the systems out there faster, since it's easier to develop one line quickly than two, but that doesn't change the fact that they have at least lost a sale from me and anybody else who prefers a smaller system/lower price point.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 14, 2015)

I bet Nintendo will bring out a new FW before releasing the big games on 3DS
Update needed to downoad your dlc content or free game codes with mario and donkey kong 
But i already safed my money for some of the games  \0/ No Gateway or Sky3ds can stop me buying the games i really want to play!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2015)

- Puzzle & Dragons

Another Puzzle Quest clone... yawn... next.

- Pokemon Shuffle

Pay to win bejeweled clone, just what nintendo needs. GFY. Next.

- Amiibo DLC.

At least normal DLC comes down in price. or gets bundled in a GOTY edition. This won't. GFY. Next.

- Mario vs Donkey Kong Tipping Stars

I have a feeling that people that start making levels latter will never have enough stars to make levels that people will want by then.

/Fox4i mode off.

Other than that, the games look cool, but let's reserve judgment to when they come out, as always.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm going to say it now - there will be N3DS shortages. I expected them to release it in April, but now that February is official, I can't imagine them keeping up with demand. That and holy shit, everything is coming out in February, fuck my life, Nintendo's like a boyfriend who doesn't know how to pace it and blows his load long before the finish line - my wallet can't handle your load, Nintendo.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm going to say it now - there will be N3DS shortages. I expected them to release it in April, but now that February is official, I can't imagine them keeping up with demand. That and holy shit, everything is coming out in February, fuck my life, Nintendo's like a boyfriend who doesn't know how to pace it and blows his load long before the finish line - my wallet can't handle your load, Nintendo.


 
The XL vastly outsold the n3ds in japan in a 2:1 ratio, I don't know the numbers for australia but I'd imagine the shortages would be for the XL version, not the regular.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> The XL vastly outsold the n3ds in japan in a 2:1 ratio, I don't know the numbers for australia but I'd imagine the shortages would be for the XL version, not the regular.


By N3DS I meant both new systems, the New 3DS and the New 3DS XL.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> By N3DS I meant both new systems, the New 3DS and the New 3DS XL.


 
The New 3DS (Standard) might outsell New 3DS XL because of how more compact they are for portability and those really cool plates for it.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally the US gets an N3DS release date!
The price point isn't too bad considering the upgrade but a spare charger would have been nice to have.
Heck you know what, they could have included a USB cable instead for barely a dime and that would have been very useful.
Charge it off my Wii U or PC.
An official one might be nicer than a cheap overpriced 3rd party one or making my own, plus easy to get wall adapters.

While I planned to get a N3DSXL anyway I am disappointed the regular one and its stylish face plates aren't hitting the US.
Actually I was more bothered by the fact the N3DSXL didn't have its own face plates or a way to implement one somehow.
I like to be optionally stylish and have a big screen too ya know.

Also no announcement on an old 3DS Amiibo adapter.
I guess we won't be seeing one after all.
Considering all the "3DS is so limited in power" talk the devs like to spout I guess they'll be pushing the N3DSXL as much as possible.

Hyrule Warriors DLC looks wonderful and a bit disturbing with a bit of funny.

Lot of good games in February so I think I'll wait for a sale on the N3DSXL black.
Not sure I'd want the fancy Majora's mask 3DS as I'd hate to damage it from a lot of use.
Overall I'm not sure about the C Stick nub but the upgraded CPU power would be nice.
Anyone else think they speak about the face tracking tech a bit too much?
I wonder how much that thing lags or goes nuts if someone sneaks over your shoulder xD
"Oh hai what you playing?!" *3D goes nuts* "MY EYES!"


----------



## TemplarGR (Jan 15, 2015)

The CPU is not that much "upgraded". When the new 3ds was announced, most of us thought they would have a 2x clocked cpu. But instead they have the same clocks but double the cores. While this is still an improvement, i don't believe we will get much better performance from it.

Double the cores never equals double game performance. Games in general are quite difficult to make multithreaded. And since one of the main characteristics of handheld software, is smaller budgets, i don't think most developers will take the time and resources to optimize their games both for 2 and for 4 cores... Too much work for little benefit... Most likely scenario, the games will be still targeted for the original while having one or two extra features for the newer 3dses...

Similar to that, double the RAM, while useful, will not provide for better games. Games will have to be radically different from OG 3ds versions in order to really take advantage of it in any way. Again, much more development costs for little benefit...

GPU, the most critical component for consoles, is the same... a little more vram added, but this alone won't help much...

Also, much of the 2 new cores and 128mb ram will be used for the better 3D function...

All in all, New 3dses are preferable if you intend to purchace a 3ds for the first time, but are not a must-have upgrade.

PS: Also, the Xenoblade exclusivity is pure bullshit. There is nothing in the New 3ds hardware upgrade that makes it more suitable to run the Xenoblade port than the original. The Wii had less RAM than the OG 3DS, the gpu remains the same for the two models, half gpu performance from the Wii but the port has less detail and resolution anyway... And i don't think they are going to rewritte the game from scratch to make it multithreaded... The Wii had only one cpu core... "Only possible on New 3DS" my a*s...Pure cash grab move to push New 3dses...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Only the XL is coming to 'Murka? I won't be bothering then. I prefer the regular sized system both for the lower price point and the fact that I just don't need a system as big as the XL is. I'm guessing this is the Nintendo method to get the systems out there faster, since it's easier to develop one line quickly than two, but that doesn't change the fact that they have at least lost a sale from me and anybody else who prefers a smaller system/lower price point.


 
^^ this so much.
I'm tired of lugging around my oversized XL and the pixel density is terrible that you could cut down an entire forest with the sawtooths formed by the combination of lack of antialiasing and low pixel density.
on the other hand I bought my XL because the screen size of the regular 3DS is damn too small, but the New 3DS screens are just a little bigger, the right size. compare DS Lite screens versus DSi.


----------



## naxil (Jan 15, 2015)

No zeldaU image?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2015)

DarkWrath669 said:


> They take the cost of a charger out of the cost of the system. So say it would be $150 for system and charger, they decide to sell the system for $145 and charger for $5 to make it optional (Values are an example)
> No right to complain really.


Full rights to complain, and I've been raving about it ever since they did it in Europe. All Android phones have the same charger plug, but I don't see phone manufacturers dropping chargers, do you know why? Because you need one to operate the device. If you can't operate a device out of the box then the set is just incomplete. Nintendo's approach is unacceptable and it's an obvious trick to make the system appear cheaper than it really is and thus more desirable. How self-centered do you have to be to assume that the customer has a charger or will go through the trouble of getting one separately, especially a proprietary charger that only works with Nintendo products? Maybe I'd understand if this was miniUSB or something widespread,  but it isn't, it's a custom plug. Good job alienating new adopters, I don't know of a single other device that's sold without the means to charge it, not one thing.


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 15, 2015)

HBK said:


> I don't get why people are still complaining with the charger not being included. They stopped selling those bundled with the 3DS XL in Europe since its release.


 

Just because they did, doesn't make it right, charger is a necessity and I would rather pay 5$ more for a charger for convenience's sake, Nintendo is just getting lazy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Just because they did, doesn't make it right, charger is a necessity and I would rather pay 5$ more for a charger for convenience's sake, Nintendo is just getting lazy.


Exactly. To make this even more paradoxical, they bundle the systems with SD cards - standardized storage that isn't even required to use the system, but not the chargers which are required. It's like they have no idea what they're doing. If little Jimmy buys a 3DS, what's more likely - that he'll have a proprietary Nintendo charger that only works with Nintendo products or that he'll have an SD card, something that's used across nearly all portable devices imaginable? Ridiculous.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 15, 2015)

Guys I'm not being lazy here but could anyone just please give me a quick run down on what was on the direct, sorry I just haven't got time to watch it tbh 

Edit:also these Wii SMG for example titles, can they be played on the actual gamepad screen itself and not just on the TV or does it just mean you can just start them from the WiiU menu onto the TV? cause in that case whats the point cause you can buy Wii retail disc titles from next to nothing for the WiiU to play anyway. I bet I could pick up a copy of SMG on disc for £5.00 or probably less.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 15, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> PS: Also, the Xenoblade exclusivity is pure bullshit. There is nothing in the New 3ds hardware upgrade that makes it more suitable to run the Xenoblade port than the original. The Wii had less RAM than the OG 3DS, the gpu remains the same for the two models, half gpu performance from the Wii but the port has less detail and resolution anyway... And i don't think they are going to rewritte the game from scratch to make it multithreaded... The Wii had only one cpu core... "Only possible on New 3DS" my a*s...Pure cash grab move to push New 3dses...


Multi-threading has benefits outside of running code on parallel cores.  I/O operations take a long time in comparison to the normal operation of a CPU, and the thread of execution must be blocked while executing the I/O function.  If you are running only a single thread of execution on the processor, that means that every time you have to go out to RAM, you're wasting hundreds of clock cycles that the processor is blocked doing absolutely nothing.  If, however, you use a basic scheduler and implement your code with different multiple threads of execution, then when one thread of execution is waiting on an I/O operation to return, you can bring in another thread and let the CPU handle it instead of wasting time sitting around doing nothing.

Multi-threaded and Multi-process programming can also simplify the coding process, depending on what you are attempting to do with it.  As a matter of fact, the main point my professor wanted to drive into us when I was learning about Humanoid Robotics was the usefulness of multi-process control systems.  When I was integrating code with my partner last-minute for our final project, we ran into road-blocks in functionality that we realized would have been easy as pie to solve if we had gone the route of separating it into multiple threads or processes.  Instead of attempting to create one big one-size-fits-all control loop, it would have allowed us to break down different functionality into separate simpler concurrent control loops (and I only had a single core reserved to run this, so parallelism meant nothing to me).


----------



## TemplarGR (Jan 15, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Multi-threading has benefits outside of running code on parallel cores. I/O operations take a long time in comparison to the normal operation of a CPU, and the thread of execution must be blocked while executing the I/O function. If you are running only a single thread of execution on the processor, that means that every time you have to go out to RAM, you're wasting hundreds of clock cycles that the processor is blocked doing absolutely nothing. If, however, you use a basic scheduler and implement your code with different multiple threads of execution, then when one thread of execution is waiting on an I/O operation to return, you can bring in another thread and let the CPU handle it instead of wasting time sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> Multi-threaded and Multi-process programming can also simplify the coding process, depending on what you are attempting to do with it. As a matter of fact, the main point my professor wanted to drive into us when I was learning about Humanoid Robotics was the usefulness of multi-process control systems. When I was integrating code with my partner last-minute for our final project, we ran into road-blocks in functionality that we realized would have been easy as pie to solve if we had gone the route of separating it into multiple threads or processes. Instead of attempting to create one big one-size-fits-all control loop, it would have allowed us to break down different functionality into separate simpler concurrent control loops (and I only had a single core reserved to run this, so parallelism meant nothing to me).


 

I don't want to derail the discussion, since it probably needs its own thread, but:

1) My main point about the number of cores was about the need to heavily modify the code in order to properly utilize them. Whether multiple cores have advantages or not doesn't matter in the end, what matters is that it needs work. And if they are willing to do that much work, they might as well work into making it compatible with the original system...

2) What you say about I/O has no meaning for console game development. I/O doesn't cost nearly as much as you think. Especially for the 3DS, which has fast enough RAM and I/O, for its needs. There is a reason consoles don't benefit much from out of order processors (same benefits per core) for example.

3)As for the simplification of programming with multithreaded design, for games development, NO, just NO. You are ignoring both common wisdom on the matter (even non-programmer gamers recognize this fact) and programming logic. Games are all about latency. You constantly accept input from various sources (controls, internet, various sensors for example) and you have to instantly re-adjust everything. Latency is of the most importance here. With a heavily threaded design, you are running the danger of making the game slow to a crowl in order to synchronize everything... Coincidentaly, this is the main problem recent AAA games on PC and next-gen consoles face... They are trying to exploit many weak cores (especially for consoles) and they fail miserably... You CAN multithread game code to as many threads as you want, but the frame rate will suffer as a result.

In order to minimize these problems, you need highly sophisticated code. If even the best game Studios on the planet, with huge budgets, can't make the games run fluidly on extremely potent hardware, what makes you think 4 arm 11 cores will produce much?

I don't doubt your professor's points, but not every problem is the same in programming. We just tend to think the solution to our problems is suitable for everything...


----------



## Vipera (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm so fucking glad I skipped this.

Where is my Starfox game, Nintendo? That japanese dude said "bythewaywearedevelopinganewstarfox" and then nothing.

Also, RIP Samus.


----------



## emigre (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Exactly. To make this even more paradoxical, they bundle the systems with SD cards - standardized storage that isn't even required to use the system, but not the chargers which are required. It's like they have no idea what they're doing. If little Jimmy buys a 3DS, what's more likely - that he'll have a proprietary Nintendo charger that only works with Nintendo products or that he'll have an SD card, something that's used across nearly all portable devices imaginable? Ridiculous.


 

Do you think Jimmy will have a precision screwdriver to change his micro sd card?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2015)

emigre said:


> Do you think Jimmy will have a precision screwdriver to change his micro sd card?


That's a whole other (stupid) story about the N3DS XL. Idiotic design is Idiotic.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 15, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> I don't want to derail the discussion, since it probably needs its own thread, but:
> 
> 1) My main point about the number of cores was about the need to heavily modify the code in order to properly utilize them. Whether multiple cores have advantages or not doesn't matter in the end, what matters is that it needs work. And if they are willing to do that much work, they might as well work into making it compatible with the original system...


You point made the assumption that the game was written with only a single thread.  My point was that your assumption that it uses only a single thread due to it being developed for a single-core system is flawed because there are indeed uses for multithreaded programming on single-core systems.



> 2) What you say about I/O has no meaning for console game development. I/O doesn't cost nearly as much as you think. Especially for the 3DS, which has fast enough RAM and I/O, for its needs. There is a reason consoles don't benefit much from out of order processors (same benefits per core) for example.


What about the Wii's I/O speeds, since that is what the game was initially developed for?



> 3)As for the simplification of programming with multithreaded design, for games development, NO, just NO. You are ignoring both common wisdom on the matter (even non-programmer gamers recognize this fact) and programming logic. Games are all about latency. You constantly accept input from various sources (controls, internet, various sensors for example) and you have to instantly re-adjust everything. Latency is of the most importance here. With a heavily threaded design, you are running the danger of making the game slow to a crowl in order to synchronize everything... Coincidentaly, this is the main problem recent AAA games on PC and next-gen consoles face... They are trying to exploit many weak cores (especially for consoles) and they fail miserably... You CAN multithread game code to as many threads as you want, but the frame rate will suffer as a result.


Yes, too many threads _can_ cause thrashing.  And too few threads can cause idling.  Bottom line is, you don't know about the programming behind Xenoblade Chronicles' proprietary game engine and are instead assuming that Nintendo is lying.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 15, 2015)

Brb. Selling my 3DS XL.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Guys I'm not being lazy here but could anyone just please give me a quick run down on what was on the direct, sorry I just haven't got time to watch it tbh
> 
> Edit:also these Wii SMG for example titles, can they be played on the actual gamepad screen itself and not just on the TV or does it just mean you can just start them from the WiiU menu onto the TV? cause in that case whats the point cause you can buy Wii retail disc titles from next to nothing for the WiiU to play anyway. I bet I could pick up a copy of SMG on disc for £5.00 or probably less.




Click the spoiler box on the first post.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jan 15, 2015)

this direct is better 
but still no metroid!!!!!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 16, 2015)

So when do they fire or demote Mr. Iwata?

He's the one holding back Nintendo and making rather crappy decisions instead of actual ideal for them and for the customers. It's not the 90's any more, get someone else with a modern mentality that knows what the consumers want and in what's best for them too.

Btw, R.I.P SMTxFE.


----------



## Prior22 (Jan 16, 2015)

I like Fire Emblem but I prefer the quirky setting that the Advance Wars series has.  Hopefully AW isn't dead after the uber-serious Days of Ruin release back in 2008.  I think IS should limit Fire Emblem to one release per console or handheld.  Anything more and the series might be risking getting a tad bit stale.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 16, 2015)

more fire emblem the better IMO. I think its a good decision from Nintendo as it was obviously wanted, and they've provided.  sadly SMTxFE seems dead if there is a new FE game. i don't really mind as it seemed difficult to pull off... i'd just want an announcement saying so. 



3DS/XL with no charger = unacceptable
screwdriver for microSD = extremely poor design flaw

other than that, its all dandy.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 16, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> The CPU is not that much "upgraded". When the new 3ds was announced, most of us thought they would have a 2x clocked cpu. But instead they have the same clocks but double the cores. While this is still an improvement, i don't believe we will get much better performance from it.
> 
> Double the cores never equals double game performance. Games in general are quite difficult to make multithreaded. And since one of the main characteristics of handheld software, is smaller budgets, i don't think most developers will take the time and resources to optimize their games both for 2 and for 4 cores... Too much work for little benefit... Most likely scenario, the games will be still targeted for the original while having one or two extra features for the newer 3dses...
> 
> ...


 


yup you're right but atleast nintendo are doing with a remake game rather than a big new title like the new fire emblem game. now THAT would be a kick in the balls.


----------

